# Big Bore Revolver?? Bear protection?



## MIoutdoorsjunkie (Oct 11, 2006)

Hey guys.. 

I have a few questions regarding big bore pistols. I will be going back to Alaska salmon fishing again this year and I am ready to purchase a revolver for personal pertection while I am out in the back country. Last time I saw way too many bears and some of them got too close for comfort. I know that the chance of getting mauled/killed by a bear is less than getting struck by lightining...so.. lets save that debate for a different thread.
Obviously, I am looking at all the big bore revolvers out there.. .44 mag (minimum), .45 colt, .454 casull, .460, .480 and the .500. Anyone out there own any of these? Thoughts? I like the Versitility of the .460 in that you can also shoot .45 colt and .454 casull. 

I am not sold on any of these calibers as I have the tendency to over research and be very, very indecisive... So, considering that I will be using this gun for pertection against large mamals what would you guys suggest? Is bigger always better? Versatility should play a part in my decision..no? If I am going to be carrying this gun in the backcountry and while fishing what about weight and available hoilsters? 

Not only what round you would suggest but also what platform (Manufacturer,gun, barrel length) and why. 

Let me know what you guys think.. 
Thanks
Jeff


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

Bigger is better if you can handle it. I shoot a .44 SW, it's all I'll ever need. Biggest thing about fishing around bears is know when to walk away and keep your distance. With a river full of Dollies, silvers, pinks and kings, you're the last thing on their mind.
As far as a holster, I prefer a armpit Uncle Mikes. Mainly because my .44 is scoped for whitetail hunting and the volume the gun takes up just fit's me better with an under arm shoulder holder. I've tried the bandeloras, but had my pistol meet the ground when I forgot to snap the hammer strap. With the under arm shoulder harness, even if I mess up and forget to snap things up, it's still in there pretty good and it's minimul interfierence when I'm wearing a backpack.

There was a story in Outdoor Life I read as a kid. This guy asked the same questions you did. He went to the local gunshop in Anchorage. He picked out a pistol and told the gunshop owner he needed it for fishing in bear country. The gunshop owner chuckled and said "Do you want me to file the front sight off the pistol?" The buyer says "Why, will it allow me to draw the gun faster?" The gunshop owner chuckled again and said "No, it just won't hurt as much when that Kodiak shoves it up your ***"
The moral of his story was to just just the bear space, because if it wants you, it's already got you.


----------



## MIoutdoorsjunkie (Oct 11, 2006)

TrekJeff said:


> Bigger is better if you can handle it. I shoot a .44 SW, it's all I'll ever need. Biggest thing about fishing around bears is know when to walk away and keep your distance. With a river full of Dollies, silvers, pinks and kings, you're the last thing on their mind.
> As far as a holster, I prefer a armpit Uncle Mikes. Mainly because my .44 is scoped for whitetail hunting and the volume the gun takes up just fit's me better with an under arm shoulder holder. I've tried the bandeloras, but had my pistol meet the ground when I forgot to snap the hammer strap. With the under arm shoulder harness, even if I mess up and forget to snap things up, it's still in there pretty good and it's minimul interfierence when I'm wearing a backpack.
> 
> There was a story in Outdoor Life I read as a kid. This guy asked the same questions you did. He went to the local gunshop in Anchorage. He picked out a pistol and told the gunshop owner he needed it for fishing in bear country. The gunshop owner chuckled and said "Do you want me to file the front sight off the pistol?" The buyer says "Why, will it allow me to draw the gun faster?" The gunshop owner chuckled again and said "No, it just won't hurt as much when that Kodiak shoves it up your ***"
> The moral of his story was to just just the bear space, because if it wants you, it's already got you.


 
Ha ha ha... Yeah I have heard that story before. Call it what you will but my opinion is that "a gun" in better than "no gun" or pepper spray... maybe... just maybe... heading to Alaska and being in bear country is just an excuse for me to buy a large bore revolver... it is what it is!! ha ha ha


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Smith as a number of their big frame revolvers in the .460 and .500 designed exactly for that use. So does Ruger in the .454 and 44. All are excellent. But, all are heavy and would not be my choice for all day carry while enjoying the outdoors. I'd take the SW 44 that weighs in at about 26oz with 4" barrel or the gun I have, a Taurus Tracker 4" 44 that weighs in at 34oz on a compact frame. Both of these would be easy to carry. And, a 44 loaded with a nice .300 grain Federal Cast Core or any of the Buffalo Bore or Garret hot factory ammo will be pretty potent and more importantly, shootable and comfortable to carry. 

http://www.smith-wesson.com/webapp/...angId=-1&parent_category_rn=15706&isFirearm=Y

http://www.taurususa.com/products/product-details.cfm?id=227&category=Revolver


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

Swamp Monster said:


> Smith as a number of their big frame revolvers in the .460 and .500 designed exactly for that use. So does Ruger in the .454 and 44. All are excellent. But, all are heavy and would not be my choice for all day carry while enjoying the outdoors.


I packed my 44 the first morning in AK while hunting blacktails. I walked back to the tent at lunch and left it there for the duration of my hunt.

Granted, I had a 300 WBY in my hands, you will have a fishing pole. I would go as light as you think you can handle with full power loads in whatever caliber you pick.


----------



## montcalm (Dec 1, 2004)

I would carry a hand gun ,but from what I've read and heard from others ,bear spray works.I'ts made specifically for bears. It could save both you and the bear.Plan A -bear spray, plan B - handgun; that's the way I would go.


----------



## MIoutdoorsjunkie (Oct 11, 2006)

montcalm said:


> I would carry a hand gun ,but from what I've read and heard from others ,bear spray works.I'ts made specifically for bears. It could save both you and the bear.Plan A -bear spray, plan B - handgun; that's the way I would go.


 
One thing that I have noticed from going to AK several times in the past.... NONE of the Alaskan locals carry bear spray. 45/70 marlin guide rifles, Large handguns, and slug guns are all too common. I am not sure I would be willing to trust my life to a can of spray.. On a second note wind direction may play a huge part in WHO gets sprayed.. you or the bear.. Sorry not for me. I appreciate the advice, No offense, but I am looking for advice on the cailbers I have mentioned above...Positive, Negative etc.. I have thought about the bear sprays, the low probablity of getting attacked etc.. I just want some thoughts on Large bore handguns.. 

Thanks. Appreciate the responses. 

Swamp monster / Rustyaxecamp.. Yeah.. i am strongly considering the .44mag.. But as I said, I do like the versatility of the .460. with the .460 you can shoot .45 colts and .454 casull... I think that would be pretty nice feature in a high power handgun..


----------



## CMR (Jul 25, 2003)

TrekJeff said:


> Bigger is better if you can handle it.


Key word being here is "IF". 
Whatever you choose, make sure you can shoot it accurately.

IHMO, a .44mag is all you really need. Just load up some 300gr hard cast bullets. 

Course, a 12gauge with slugs will do just nicely.


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

MIoutdoorsjunkie said:


> Ha ha ha... Yeah I have heard that story before. Call it what you will but my opinion is that "a gun" in better than "no gun" or pepper spray... maybe... just maybe... heading to Alaska and being in bear country is just an excuse for me to buy a large bore revolver... it is what it is!! ha ha ha


OH, well don't let me get in the way of that:lol:


----------



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

I would be looking for something that will not feel like a boat anchor on the hip. A 44 mag on up with a 4-5" barrel , maybe a little more if you may use it for deer hunting back home. Those lighter weight ones are nice to carry but not the best at the range. My load would be hardcast lead. I carried a 12 ga pump on some streams in AK a few yrs back. Not everything may stop a bear but you will feel better carrying something.

I also don't need much of an excuse to get some new iron.


----------



## jmoser (Sep 11, 2002)

.45 Colt outdoes .44 mag by far in same length bbls with lower pressures. I choose Ruger Redhawk DA with 5.5" bbl loaded with 300 - 350 gr hard cast lead bullets. My 5.5" SA Bisley is a monster with hot H110 handloads, SA is not what you want for emergency bear protection though. The Redhawk is on my 'to be acquired list - most are .44s, I may need to special order the .45 - option B is a Super Redhawk in .454 and have the bbl shortened to 5" shooting .45 +P level loads.

I load LBT 335 gr cast bullets over boatloads of H110.


----------



## michigandeerslayer (Oct 24, 2004)

what about a 10MM with Hollow point corebond??


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

michigandeerslayer said:


> what about a 10MM with Hollow point corebond??


Figuring you are going to be shooting at less than 50 yards, a .44 will carry 700-800 foot pounds of force as compared to 500 pounds at best from a 10mm. A .41 delivers more than a 10 at close range.


----------



## michigandeerslayer (Oct 24, 2004)

TrekJeff said:


> Figuring you are going to be shooting at less than 50 yards, a .44 will carry 700-800 foot pounds of force as compared to 500 pounds at best from a 10mm. A .41 delivers more than a 10 at close range.


Man I was thinking with my head in the clouds

I just look at a ballistic chart and the 44 mag seems to be the one


----------



## giver108 (Nov 24, 2004)

I wouldn't put too much thought into it. If a bear charges you, you'll likely put such a brick into your shorts you'll never get it out of the holster. I would get a short barrelled 12 ga. pump and load it up with 3" slugs.


----------



## MIoutdoorsjunkie (Oct 11, 2006)

giver108 said:


> I wouldn't put too much thought into it. If a bear charges you, you'll likely put such a brick into your shorts you'll never get it out of the holster. I would get a short barrelled 12 ga. pump and load it up with 3" slugs.


 
ha ha ha... yeah you are probably right. I have considered the short 12 gauge slug gun but the only thing is that I will be hiking with a pack on alot of the time and I just dont want the hinderance of walking around with a shotgun or rifle. I was also looking at the Marlin guide gun chambered in 45/70. 
On another note..
Looks like the .44 mag is something I need to strongly consider. I like American made guns so I will probably end up with a Rugar or Smith. No offense to the 10mm guys, but there is just something that I dont like about the 10mm for protection from large game. My philisophy is to have "no gun" or "Alot of gun" when considering bear protection. I dont think there is any "inbetween".. IMO having anything less than a 44 mag in the bear woods is pretty much pointless. .. 

Thanks for all the replies!!
Appreciate it..
Jeff


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

The revolvers are nice, but a good friend of mine, that I sometimes think *is actually nuts* (along with his wife) spends summers in Alaska digging up and panning for gold. He's been doing this for years. Ya, he's got the fever! I've had a number of conversations with him about his "jaunts" and some of the dangers. He states that his choice and only choice for bears there is a shotgun with slugs. He carries a short barreled slug gun with a sling. He says that when you watch all the locals and what they do, its fairly easy to believe that they know what they're doing. He also explained that black bears can cause more problems than the big bears.
The river guides and tv shows may show just revolvers, but he seems to think that the slug gun is the "local's choice".
I don't even pretend to have an answer, but I'd probably carry both. I guess that's why I'm a walleye fisherman.......


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

My choice would be this 50 BMG  :






















In all seriousness, bear spray has been very successful but you've already stated you've looked into that. My first choice would a shotgun but you are looking at big bore handguns. Don't get caught up on paper ballistics and foot pounds of energy figures, they're a poor measure of measuring how effective a cartridge is. I've seen hard cast from large bore handguns doing significant damage to bison while on paper only being 800 fpe. IMO, I like the 44 mag or larger and with hardcast. Check out some of the Buffalo Bore or Garret Cartridges offerings for it.


----------



## HTC (Oct 6, 2005)

I personally shoot a DW .445 supermag, the ammo for it is not readily available so it isn't an option for most. 

A gun I always thought would be fun but have no experience with is the semi-auto .45winmag. I think they were called a Lar Grizzly? They looked to be a 1911 style action. I know your not thinking of a semi, but the round is very capable for your intended use.


----------



## 45/70fan (May 29, 2005)

Go over to the Alaska Outdoor Forum look under handgun hunting in Alaska, you will get lots of different opinions. Most everyone agrees that shot placement is paramount.


----------



## 45/70fan (May 29, 2005)

Never mind the firearm for defense against a black or grizzly bear, here is what the ex-perts say is all you have to do:
If a black or grizzly bear attacks at night while you're in a tent, fight back aggressively with sticks or stones. 
If a grizzly bear attacks during the day, most experts recommend playing dead by curling up in a ball face down.
http://www.greatfallstribune.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20080417/DC5/804170344/0/NEWS01
I'll add that one of the Montana FWP Commissioners used a firearm to stop a attack grizzly last year, he doesn't recommend spray either.


----------



## wJAKE19 (Dec 19, 2005)

I would choose the 460 for the versatility, or the 44 with garret hardcast... 
I have shot both, the 460 is a nice shooting gun.


----------



## GuT_PiLe (Aug 2, 2006)

All you need is a friend 

You don't need to out run the bear, just out run your friend :evilsmile

Seriously tho

I'd feel more than safe with .44 Mag. 
Those are expensive enough to shoot.


Slug gun would be my second choice, just for the fact that I wouldn't want to be hauling that boomstik on a sling everywhere i go. You may end up talking yourself out of taking it with you one day. 

"ahh i'm not taking it with me today, i'll be fine, I haven't seen a bear yet" 

Big mistake.

You want something that you'll be comfortable enough to carry EVERY day your "in country". If your not comfortable, you'll find an excuse to leave it at camp or cabin, and what good will it do you there?
Also you may end up setting it on the ground and walking away to do something else....even if your only a few feet away. That's a few feet too many.

The .44 will be stuck under your arm or on your hip all day.

I'll sacrifice a little bit of power for more comfort since I know i'm going to strap the hand cannon on myself EVERY morning.


----------



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

If you are going to buy a new handgun I would go with the 454,500 ect...The 44mag really don't pack much punch.


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Did alot of reading on this subject when we planned our trip last year to Alaska and the #1 rated weapon was a 12 quage with hardened slugs and that is what we took.

The 12 guage was a bit bulky, did some more reading looking for an pistol that would come at least close to taking the place of the Shotgun and the only choice is the 50 Cal.

If you want to take something smaller, that could also be a good idea, shooting yourself in the head is better then getting ate alive.:evil:

I went with a SW 500, a ported 4 inch loaded with 700 grain hardcast rounds for all-around knockdown power at 1200 fps with 2240 ft. lbs. of energy and a Taylor KO Factor of 60. The Taylor Factor places this between a 375 H&H Magnum and a 458 Win Mag.

While having the proper weapon is important, most important is knowledge. Learning how to avoid a bad bear encounter is much better then trying to get out of one.

Heres the holster.
http://www.wwlholsters.com/photozoo...ight=540&caption=Chest Carry, Front 45 Degree


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

Take a box of twinkies and a slow fat friend :yikes:


----------



## MIoutdoorsjunkie (Oct 11, 2006)

2PawsRiver said:


> Did alot of reading on this subject when we planned our trip last year to Alaska and the #1 rated weapon was a 12 quage with hardened slugs and that is what we took.
> 
> The 12 guage was a bit bulky, did some more reading looking for an pistol that would come at least close to taking the place of the Shotgun and the only choice is the 50 Cal.
> 
> ...


 

2pawsriver thanks for the advice. Yeah, as I said, I was looking at the .454, .460, .480 and .500... I really like the idea of a big bore handgun for bear protection. I know a 12 gauge slug gun would probably be better BUT I like the fact that even the largest pistol is smaller and less cumbersome than a slug gun. 
If I did get one of the S&W X Frame revolvers I was looking at holsters like this one http://www.davidjohnstonleather.com/Pages/Holsters.html
Again, I really like the .460 for its versatility and am probably going to head out sometime this weekend to look at the S&W x frame guns along with the Rugar Super Redhawk...

-----

I was at the local gunshop yesterday and they guy working behind the counter tried to get me interested in a S&W 329PD in 44mag. This is one of the Scandium platforms that S&W uses for its ultra light models. Very, very nice gun but at 26 Oz, it may be a bit too light. I can imagine that when loaded with hot .44mag rounds this little gun would be TERRIBLE to shoot. I imagine that the recoil would be borderline Unbearable. The good thing with the heavier platforms in larger caliber is that they weigh more and the "felt" recoil is less do to the weight of the gun. If I am going to shell out $1000 for a new big bore revolver, I would like to be able to shoot it with some level of comfort. 

Also.. Thanks to everyone else that responded. Again, I appreciate your opinions and they will definitely help me make some type of decisison.. 

Jeff


----------



## dogwhistle (Oct 31, 2004)

handguns can be a lot of fun to shoot, but if you look at their exterior ballistics- especially at 25-50 yrds, you will find that even the largest calilbers are distinctly inferior to almost any rifle of .30 cal or larger or a 12 gauge slug.

and i have seen very few people that are able to shoot a big bore handgun accuratly if it is loaded to the max. that is especially true when under extreme stress. what is said "hypothetically" and what is true in actual situations are two different things.

handguns are firearms of convenience, fairly convenient to carry but not especially effective. they certainly can kill large game, sometimes even dangerous game, in a hunting situation. but to stop and or kill a large dangerous animal when it's enraged and charging. different story altogether.

some problems just dont have good solutions.


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

Jeff, you are on spot regarding the weight of the frame. Sometimes I wonder what manufactures are thinking of when they are essentially putting a Hemi Engine in a Yugo frame. Shooting a load like that you'll probably be good for the first round...after that "Flinch" Don't get me wrong, SW makes some beautiful weapons, I'm just not a fame of light frames for big bored guns either. My .44 is a SW 6" in the 629 frame. Well balanced and even without a ported barrel, still pleasant to shoot. Here is a good article written for those in Alaska

Now another thing to consider ammo availability and price, buying a nice .44 for well less that $1000 and put the difference to that new flyrod you've been considering for your trip to AK


----------



## MIoutdoorsjunkie (Oct 11, 2006)

"Now another thing to consider ammo availability and price, buying a nice .44 for well less that $1000 and put the difference to that new flyrod you've been considering for your trip to AK"


TrekJeff... Your ideas intrigue me and I would like to subscribe to your newsletter..!!! (Homer simpson quote) ha ha ha ha... that sounds like an hell of an idea. BUT.. I just bought a new fly rod not too long ago so the money I have put aside will be for a gun only. I think I am going to splurge and buy a nice leather chest holster (Like the one in the link I posted above) for whichever gun that I buy.


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Imagine this in your mind for a minute.

A pissed off grizzley emerges from the bush. You see him, he sees you.

He lays back his ears and roars so loud it steams your glasses at 40 yards.

Your taking a dump in your pants as you pull your pistol and shaking so bad you can't even get the bear in the sights.

Remember, your not at the zoo. There are no fences protecting you. It's you and him with nothing in betweeen but your firearm. If you don't decide on the right weapon, and he attacks, this is really going to hurt. 

As you start pulling the trigger in a total panic, you'll hit everything BUT the bear. Think about it.
I know I'd be scared to death and shaking like a leaf if a 1200 lb. bear was comming at me at 30mph with his teeth barred and roaring. Do you honestly think you could keep your composure to draw and fire accuratly ? I know I couldn't.

Smokey can and will travel that 40 yards and be tearing you a new bunghole before you can say " God Help me ! "

My advise ? Get a smoothbore slugbarrel Remington pump 12 gauge, 10 is even better, and load it with the heaviest buckshot you can find.

You'll have a 40 yard wand of death and your aim can even be off a bit.

Shouldering and firing a pump gun at a target hellbent on killing you is going to be much more practical than trying to hit something with a pistol that would normally require a steady rest, _as well as steady nerves_ to hit what your aiming at.


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

MIoutdoorsjunkie said:


> I know a 12 gauge slug gun would probably be better BUT I like the fact that even the largest pistol is smaller and less cumbersome than a slug gun.


Taking a chance on your life because of convience and comfort is crazy.
I'll bet, and God forbid that it happens, that if a bear did attack, you'll be wishing you had that shotgun.

Dragging what's left of your half eaten carcass out of the bush is going to be cumbersome too, but, they'll still do it.


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

I never understood the use of pepper spray......how do I know if the bear would prefer to eat me "spicy" or "original"???





12 ga 870 w/slugs.


Know how to tell the difference between Grizz and Black bear scat??

If you find a pile of Black bear scat it will contain bits of berries & twigs- whereas a pile of Grizz scat will contain bits of bone & hair and will smell like pepper.


----------



## MIoutdoorsjunkie (Oct 11, 2006)

Thunderhead, KLR... you guys are cracking me up...!! LOL.. ha ha ha... I know, I know.. Here is the thing.. Chances of a bear attack are very, very slim from what I have been told. Yes, it can happen but the chances of being struck by lightining are better. 

Slug Gun = Ultimate bear defense, more easy to accurately shoot in a painic. BUT, it is large, cumbersome, and hard to carry around with a pack on. My fear is that I get sick of carrying the slug gun, set it on the bank while I am fishing and then have a bad encounter with a bear... 

Big wheel gun = Will definitely get the job done, not as accurate to shoot in a panic..But... smaller, easy to carry and it will be on me at all times. Hey.. I might not be able to hit the bear with any accuracy but the gun will be very, very loud.. Hopefully the noise alone will scare the bear off. Plus a big bore revolver is classy and sexy.. ha ha ha.. 
check this out.. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uMbnmLLnsfw


----------



## Violator22 (Nov 10, 2004)

After living up there for four years, I came to this decision, i would just take someone fishing I didn't like and my 22 revolver, all i need to do is be able to outrun the other guy..................By myself, I carried a Dan Wesson 41 Mag. Last time i went up there to go fishing, I carried a Redhawk in 45 Colt, heaviest bullet I could stuff over 20 grains of H110. Les


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

MIoutdoorsjunkie said:


> -----
> 
> I was at the local gunshop yesterday and they guy working behind the counter tried to get me interested in a S&W 329PD in 44mag. This is one of the Scandium platforms that S&W uses for its ultra light models. Very, very nice gun but at 26 Oz, it may be a bit too light. I can imagine that when loaded with hot .44mag rounds this little gun would be TERRIBLE to shoot. I imagine that the recoil would be borderline Unbearable. The good thing with the heavier platforms in larger caliber is that they weigh more and the "felt" recoil is less do to the weight of the gun. If I am going to shell out $1000 for a new big bore revolver, I would like to be able to shoot it with some level of comfort.
> 
> ...


It's actually not that bad. I've shot one. The factory wood grip, while it does not provide any "padding" moves well in your hand under recoil.....not as much as a nice single action Ruger but the grip does help. This is not a gun your going to take to the range and run 100 rounds of full house ammo through it, but you could run 200 rounds of 44 Spc ammo through it for practice purposes with that particular gun. Shoot a few heavies through it to stay sharp. This gun was designed to be carried a lot and shot with heavy loads when necessary. It's light enough that no matter what, you will carry it with you, and thats exactly why these types of guns are produced. Nothing compares to that Smith when it comes to the power to weight ratio. The big Smiths X frame short barreled models will weigh more than twice as much, and ofcourse offer more power and somce caliber versatility in .460. Just depends on the overall use. That 44 will get carried here in Michigan as a trail gun far more often than you'll want to carry one of those big X frames and the 44 will handle 110% of your needs in this state. For a sizeable investment (since any of these guns are going to set you back $1000 or so) I would think more than just use on this particular trip. Course the big gun is certainly useable here, but I'd budget another $150 for a custom holster to make sure that thing rides comfortably. Just some thoughts.


----------



## keweenaw Lung-buster (May 4, 2008)

I have the Ruger Redhawk .44 Mag, 7-1/2" bbl. and have taken several whitetail with it. I know that's not the same as a big AK bear, but it speaks to its ability to take large game effectively. My brother has a Colt in the .44 Mag and has taken a couple large northern Michigan Black bear (280 - 360 lbs dressed) with it. Again, I am only speaking to its (.44 mag) ability to effectively dispatch a larger mammals. None of our critters were shot more than once.

Sounds like you are in a quandry over the caliber...I strongly suggest that you first find one that fits you. Something that is comfortable and ends up being an extension of you. For what you are really looking for (bear self-defense) it is more important to be able to handle the gun quickly and accurately in a reactive scenario and be able to hit what you need to under pressure. Find one that fits -then decide on the caliber.


----------



## POLARBEAR (May 13, 2002)

If you could be talked into the shotgun, you could just buy one before your trip and pick it up on your way out of town. Help avoid some of your shipping charges. 

Here is another video clip for you to watch. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hJVv0j2uC68&feature=related


----------



## MIoutdoorsjunkie (Oct 11, 2006)

Went out to Williams Gun sight this weekend an bought the .460V S&W in the 5 inch barrel. I really liked this gun. Yes, it is a bit on the heavy side but I really liked the versaitlity of this gun. I figured that If I was going to spend upwards of $800.00 on a Big bore handgun then I would want something that would suit its purpose without question. I also wanted something that was versitile in that it could fire a few different calibers and each caliber could be loaded for its intended purpose. Hot .460/.454 loads for bear, Lighter .45 colts for plinking etc. Felt recoil was also of concern and again, if I was spending upwards of $800.00, I would want to shoot the gun and not hate it because of massive ammounts of recoil. I looked at some of the 44mags and they were definitely lighter and may have even fit better, but I would hate to practice with them loaded hot enough to stop a bear. Cant wait to get over to the range and turn some heads!!! ha ha ha :evil:


----------



## MIoutdoorsjunkie (Oct 11, 2006)

Oh.. I almost forgot.. I also ordered a holster from Dave at Diamond D up in Alaska. I have been jumping around some of the Alaska Forums and guy rave about these holsters. I ordered the "guide Choice" model as shown here:
http://www.davidjohnstonleather.com/Pages/Holsters.html


Thanks fore all the responses on this topic... I appreciate all the suggestions and knowledge.


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Congrats, not my choice, but a good choice none the less

You're two thirds of the way there. Now even more complex.........ammo.

If you, or somebody you know loads ammo, loading up for Bear defense shouldn't be a problem, if not, these are some real nice people.

http://www.ballisticsupply.net/


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

My choice in bullet would be hard cast. Buffalo Bore and Grizzly Cartridge make them for the 460 and 454:

http://www.buffalobore.com/ammunition/default.htm#460sw

http://www.buffalobore.com/ammunition/default.htm#454

http://www.grizzlycartridge.com/-strse-Grizzly-Cartridge-cln-454-Casull/Categories.bok


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

Lets see a pic of the new hand cannon!:coolgleam


----------



## POLARBEAR (May 13, 2002)

New guns are always fun. 

How do you plan to get the handgun to ak? Cost?


----------



## MIoutdoorsjunkie (Oct 11, 2006)

POLARBEAR said:


> New guns are always fun.
> 
> How do you plan to get the handgun to ak? Cost?


 
Photos to follow (It has been a long time since I posted a photo so I have to re-figure how to get them on here) 

oh.. here is what Northwest arlines says about transportation of firearms. It doesnt seem to be very strict. As long as the gun is locked inside a piece of checked luggage and declared... it looks like that is really all I need to worry about. I have a direct flight to Anchorage so that makes me feel a bit better about checking a suitcase containing a gun (no layover=less chance of lost luggage). I am definitely going to call the airline just before my trip to find out exactly what I need to do. 




*Firearms, Handguns, and Ammunition 
*Passengers should check with Northwest for current policies, requirements, and restrictions on traveling with firearms and related items. 
Northwest Airlines does not accept guns or firearms of any kind in carry-on luggage. 
Passengers under 18 years of age traveling alone will not be allowed to check any type of gun. 
Northwest accepts handguns, BB guns, rifles, and shotguns as checked luggage, with certain limitations and requirements. 
Northwest accepts one of the following in lieu of one piece of luggage included in the free luggage allowance: 

One (1) rifle case containing no more than four (4) rifles/shotguns, one (1) shooting mat, one (1) noise suppressor and tools.
Two (2) rifle cases containing a combined maximum total of four (4) rifles/shotguns is considered as one (1) item.
One (1) pistol case containing no more than five (5) handguns, one (1) scope, one (1) noise suppressor and tools.
When checked piece containing guns is in excess of free weight allowance, appropriate excess charges apply.
In addition to one (1) of the above items, Northwest accepts small arms ammunition up to a maximum of 11 pounds (5 kg). Guns and ammunition may be in the same piece of luggage. However, ammunition must be within its own packaging.
For trans-Atlantic and trans-Pacific travel, firearms may be included in the free luggage allowance as described above. However, for international travel you must obtain and comply with regulations governing the transportation of firearms for *ALL* countries you are traveling to, including those where only flight connections occur.
Northwest accepts firearms, handguns, and ammunition under the following conditions: 


All firearms must be locked in a suitable crush-proof / hard-sided container manufactured specifically for firearms or hard-sided suitcase. Hard-shell gun cases can be purchased at domestic airports.
Ammunition must be in the manufacturer's original packaging or a container specifically designed for ammunition. Ammunition with explosive or incendiary projectiles will not be accepted.
Due to TSA regulations, gun cases must be properly locked. Often gun cases require further TSA inspection.
To avoid the breaking of passenger's gun case locks, NWA recommends the use of TSA approved locks. TSA approved locks (Searchalert) come with a tool that enables TSA screeners to open the lock without damaging it. Searchalert locks are available for sale at NWA stations in Calgary, Edmonton, Montreal, Toronto and Winnipeg.
Northwest does not accept liability for loss, damage, or delay of firearms, handguns, and ammunition. Excess valuation insurance may not be purchased for transport of firearms, handguns, and ammunition.


----------



## MIoutdoorsjunkie (Oct 11, 2006)




----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

Nice rig.

Make sure you have the muffs on. I see it's ported, she's gonna be loud..... My 44 is ported and while it helps with recoil, it is a real barker.


----------



## MIoutdoorsjunkie (Oct 11, 2006)

Rustyaxecamp said:


> Nice rig.
> 
> Make sure you have the muffs on. I see it's ported, she's gonna be loud..... My 44 is ported and while it helps with recoil, it is a real barker.


 
ha ha ha... funny you say that.. Yes, I have been told she will be very, very loud. Muffs with plugs underneath. 2,300 FPS with a 200 grain bullet will be very, very loud.. Kinda scary but it should be fun!! ha ha ha 
http://www.gunsandammomag.com/ga_handguns/sw460_072905/


----------



## michigandeerslayer (Oct 24, 2004)

MIoutdoorsjunkie said:


> ha ha ha... funny you say that.. Yes, I have been told she will be very, very loud. Muffs with plugs underneath. 2,300 FPS with a 200 grain bullet will be very, very loud.. Kinda scary but it should be fun!! ha ha ha
> http://www.gunsandammomag.com/ga_handguns/sw460_072905/



that hurts my wrist just reading it :yikes::yikes::lol:


----------



## Migunner (Mar 28, 2008)

If I was going to be worried about bears and wanted to carry a handgun for protection I would would pick the s&w .500 8 3/8 barrel hands down. Might as well get the most bang for your buck. Pair that with some 700grain cast handloads and you should feel pretty damn secure.

Edit:looks like you already got a gun, I started thinking that a pistol grip shotgun might be a good choice. Something like the 500 persuader by Mossberg, they also cost about 1/4 what a good big bore pistol will run.


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Nice

Mines a little bigger


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

why didn't you pump some rounds when you were at Williams?


----------



## MIoutdoorsjunkie (Oct 11, 2006)

2PawsRiver said:


> Nice
> 
> Mines a little bigger


 
Yep, but mine is faster, more accurate (Flatter Further) and has more PSI::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil: ha ha ha ha ha 

"Once upon a time, the velocity threshold for what was quaintly referred to as a "high powered" rifle was around 2,200 fps. Not surprisingly, that figure pretty much coincided with what the .30-30 was capable of. But if--at around the turn of the century--anyone had even dared fantasize aloud about a large-caliber revolver delivering that sort of exit speed, he would probably have been committed."
"Well, welcome to the institution. Smith & Wesson's new .460 S&W Magnum X-frame delivers just that--around 2,300 fps with a 200-grain bullet, to be more specific. It's called the Model 460XVR, and it is, by anyone's reckoning, the state-of-the-art long-range big-game wheelgun. The "XVR," incidentally, is an acronym for Extreme Velocity Revolver. And it's an accurate one. The revolver will also accept .45 Colt and .454 Casull cartridges"


"The .460's straight-wall 1.80-inch case employs a Large Rifle primer to deal with the heftier charge. The maximum average pressure of the .460 is 65,000 psi--5,000 psi more than the .500 S&W's pressure limit and equalling several .300 magnum-class rifle cartridges." 


TrekJeff: Yeah i would have liked to run a few rounds through it at williams but I didnt have any of my range stuff with me and had to get back home for prior engagements. I will probably head back out there sometime this weekend.


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

I agree, I looked at the 460, but I don't plan on shooting anthing outside of 10 yards, and most likely not outside 10 feet. I wanted the biggest, largest, heaviest hitting round I could carry in a holster. Outside of staying proficient with the weapon I hope to never shoot it.


----------



## MIoutdoorsjunkie (Oct 11, 2006)

2PawsRiver said:


> I agree, I looked at the 460, but I don't plan on shooting anthing outside of 10 yards, and most likely not outside 10 feet. I wanted the biggest, largest, heaviest hitting round I could carry in a holster. Outside of staying proficient with the weapon I hope to never shoot it.


Gotcha.. I doubt I will ever hunt with mine either. Basically for protection in the backcountry and that is about all. I do plan on having fun with it at the range though. Doing some plinking every now and again too. I do like the 500 for the ability to shoot these monsters through it:










Talk about knockdown power!!! Geeezzzz!! I think these 700 gr. Monsters will do the trick!! ha ha ha


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Yeah, should be fun. I have a box of them coming, they weren't cheap though, shipping and all was just short of 100 dollars for a box of 50. I think I will wear a helmet the first time I shoot it:lol:

I may have missed it, but are you going to Alaska this year?


----------



## MIoutdoorsjunkie (Oct 11, 2006)

2PawsRiver said:


> Yeah, should be fun. I have a box of them coming, they weren't cheap though, shipping and all was just short of 100 dollars for a box of 50. I think I will wear a helmet the first time I shoot it:lol:
> 
> I may have missed it, but are you going to Alaska this year?


Yeah.. those are some monsters for sure!! Should be fun. 

Regarding Alaska.. Yep.. I am leaving on July 3rd 2008 and return on the 21st. I CANNOT wait. My brother and I will be staying with family in Anchorage for a few days and then we head out with an RV and sightsee, fish, hike or whatever at our own pace. We want to do some salmon fishing, trout fishing, Grayling etc. It will be nice because we really dont have an itinerary and can stop and go as we please. 
Planning for a trip like this is half the fun. I just bought the gun and now I am shopping for a bunch of other gear. I love vacations!!!! ha ha ha ha...


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

You'll have a great time, check out our website in my signature. There is about 30 minutes worth of video of our trip to Alaska last year in that same area. Would gladly pass along info on locations, flys, etc.


----------

